# Windows 7 running slow



## chrismaduk (Nov 2, 2009)

Right so I bought the Home Premium Version and installed the 64 bit version without a problem but now it is running very slow. It's ok for about half an hour but after that it just slows down to a snails pace. It doesn't matter what I want to do be it open word, running Firefox , copy music/photos from int hd to ext hd, open control panel anything its just painfully slow. I've got all the latest drivers for my hardware and got the latest versions of the software that I use. I've used tips on sites to speed up the os by changing settings and deactivating unused services etc, but nothing has worked or even made the slightest bit of difference. I'm not getting any kind of errors its just slow and freezes, if i leave it, it will 'un freeze' eventually but the system still runs slow. I've tried everything I can think of but nothing is working. Any ideas?


----------



## Paul R Smith (Feb 18, 2009)

How much spare space do you have on the drive your OS is on?
It sounds as if you have some background process running - the OS sets up some tasks e.g. Defragging - see Computer-Task Scheduler-Microsoft-Windows and look for scheduled tasks etc or click on Display all running tasks
Have you checked TASK MANAGER to see what is running - Don't forget to hit the box at the bottom of the Processes tab that says "Show processes from all users". 
Paul


----------



## chrismaduk (Nov 2, 2009)

Paul R Smith said:


> How much spare space do you have on the drive your OS is on?
> It sounds as if you have some background process running - the OS sets up some tasks e.g. Defragging - see Computer-Task Scheduler-Microsoft-Windows and look for scheduled tasks etc or click on Display all running tasks
> Have you checked TASK MANAGER to see what is running - Don't forget to hit the box at the bottom of the Processes tab that says "Show processes from all users".
> Paul


I have about 460 gig spare as it's a new hd and that's all ive got installed on it. I've ran task manager and hardly anything is running just a couple of processes, the cpu usage is at about 2% and memory used is usually between 17 and 19%.

I reinstalled the os and setup my internet using the disk that came with router from sky, and installed firefox and winrar and it is still doing the same thing, it also does it when running safe mode with networking. The only things i can think that are the matter is the hd is damaged or the update the disk does is causing the problem, im gonna run ibm disk fitness as see if that throws up any problems first then set internet up manually.

But i am open to other ideas.


----------



## Paul R Smith (Feb 18, 2009)

You didn't say what your configuration is e.g. RAM etc but I assume you have a good setup for 64bit OS.
It could very well be the HDD. CHKDSK etc may fix things. Good luck.


----------



## chrismaduk (Nov 2, 2009)

It turns out it was my new HDD, after installing 7 fresh and only having firefox and winrar on and it crashing in safe mode i determined it had to be it as it was the only thing I had changed, and to double check i installed it on another hdd and it worked fine. So exchanged the new hdd and all is good.


----------

